# Saturday or Sunday Trip Around Northside of Brisbane?



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Not sure which day I'll get off. But want to get out and hit the waterways around the Northside of Brisbane this week end. Anyone interested? Saturday is the more likely I think.

Tides are: 
Saturday - High = 9:02am, Low = 3:04pm
Sunday - High = 9:45am, Low = 3:45pm

Was thinking of giving Hayes Inlet a look. Put in around 7am and run with the last of the rising tide and then run back with the first of the run-out. Launching spot would be at the end of Haysmouth Parade, Clontarf.

This is all subject to weather conditions.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hope the forecast winds of 20 to 25 knots don't eventuate on the week end?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi pete

Dunno, It'll depend on the weather

I prefer Saturday as I want to give Bribie a bash Sunday morning. I'll let you know Friday night.

BTW anyone launching from Haysmouth Kayak ramp, will need something on there feet and a trolley to get to the deeper water. You go over hard sand to get to the deeper water. My super cheap trolley manages it easy, can lend it out if I come.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Paul,

Yeah all about the weather this week end me thinks.

Saturday is also looking the goods for me now too!

Thanks for the tip about the trolly and footwear.

If the wind is OK when I get up at 6am on Saturday I'll head out. If not, then you won't see me. Probably won't be able to check the web after Friday arvo around 5pm. So drop me an SMS on 0419 740 621.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Went down to hays this arvo, it was blowing 15kt from the west. Apart from being bitter cold it didnt look too bad. If you go up the channel to salt water creek or head west to fresh water creek you should be able to get out of the wind a little.

BTW bring a paddle. Once you get off the channel it can get quite shallow......of coarse that's not a problem in the swing  . Its only a 1.6 mtr high tide. Summer will be better with the 2+ mtr tides during the day.

Will text you Friday.


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Paul

Are you a fill time kayak fisher and part time plumber or just training for an early retirement?

JimH


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

JimH said:


> Paul
> 
> Are you a fill time kayak fisher and part time plumber or just training for an early retirement?
> 
> JimH


You're right Jim, I don't think he works at all. He just loads is ute up to fool us.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

8) ...... :lol:

I'll have you blokes know I went to work today :shock: ..........now will I go to work tomorrow :? ......I'll have to check the weather :lol:


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

JD

Do you think there's a raw nerve there? Or is Paul stating that he's closer to being there (early retirement) than we are?

JimH


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Chaps,

Forecast is for the westerly gusts to continue across Saturday. So not going out Saturday now. Hayes is too open.

Might see what the wind is doing on Sunday morning and maybe head to Nundah Creek, where you can find some shelter from the wind.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes it is a bit windy out there, but this morning it was still good till about 10.00 am.

You'll have to give it a go some other time pete.

I'm still going for a paddle unless its blowing more than 15kt in the morning.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Paul,

Yeah don't know what the wind will be like over the next few days. Latest BOM forecast says 20 - 25 knots till Sunday morning when it goes 15 to 20 knots, then 10 to 15 knots Sunday arvo.

Have got the eyes out and will see what the wind is doing both mornings.

Will hold off doing Hayes for a time of calmer weather and bigger tides too.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Wind has calmed down a bit for now....6kts

Going to haysmouth st and paddling up past the poo pipe, and maybe going to saltwater creek.


----------

